# How did you name your business?



## Ninn

I need to change the name of mine to something a lot less cutesy. (Baby'z Britchez) It's tacky and outdated and doesn't cover most of what I do. I run a custom crochet business from my home, and I am generating stock for a web store as fast as I can! I hope to have my webstore up and running this spring, and am currently working with a marketing professional to get some of the particulars there hammered out. However, the name needs to be just right. Domain name is not as important as the Business name itself. I need it to be something that will transfer to a hard location as well as my internet location. The goal is to eventually open up a small yarn and craft shop that specializes in the old handcrafts and will showcase crafts and fibers from local artisans. Since I live in a Mennonite community area , and a place where we are mostly behind the times, these activities are still very prevalent, and the nearest place to shop is an hour away in any given direction. So, I need a name that is memorable, but not misspelled or cutesy in any way. Any suggestions how to go about that? So far, all I can come up with is The Yarn Barn. Great, except , no barn yet.


----------



## PNP Katahdins

There's probably a hundred Yarn Barns in the USA. How about Ninn's Yarn Barn though? 

I know Paul agonized for months about what to register his small-engine repair shop as, and then just went with Paul's Repairs. For our farm name and sheep business, we just used our initials and the word Farms and that's what the domain name is. It has sub-categories for each enterprise.

Peg


----------



## Merit

I'd wanted a name with certain connotations. One that evoked specific ideas/images/feelings. So I spent time with a thesaurus to pinpoint the exact words and worked up several possibilities. Then several MILLION, it felt like, as they were all already registered somewhere in the nation! (So don't forget to ensure the name isn't already in use statewide and nationally, lest you end up owing royalties or worse.)

Yarn Barn is nice and simple and evokes a sort of rustic image to me, but doesn't really 'say' anything or stand out. Paul's Repairs might be too generic (Refrigerator repairs? Boat repairs?) and may feel too small-time, one-man-operation-ish. Or that may be exactly what they were looking for: A get-away-from-the-impersonal-big-corporation appeal. We're small enough to care.

What logo will accompany the name? Anything to play off of here? What graphics/colors/image? Branding is extremely important, as your marketing person will attest.

Maybe start out by writing out a list of what images, feelings and ideas you want potential customers to immediately think when seeing your company name. (An over-used example: "Blue Ribbon Auto Repair" Blue Ribbon to bring to mind awards and excellence and trophy recognitions for jobs well done. Baby'z Britchez invokes the image of a cute toddler in a cloth diaper cover to me. Someone selling lovingly-made diaper covers. Joe's Instrument Repair makes me think of a guy Joe, sitting alone in a small room repairing instruments. And maybe his cousin, who works part time during Joe's busier times.

What do you want people to subconsciously think when they hear & see your business name? 

(Hope this helps.... Good luck! Picking the name is excruciating, I know!!)

Your venture sounds great, btw! All the success to you!


----------



## ErinP

Maybe something that isn't specific to your merchandise? 

Mine is technically The Back Gate, so far as the IRS/State of Neb/etc. is concerned. For most of my listings, store signage, and so on, it's The Back Gate _Country Quilt Shop_. 
I like the homey image it brings to mind of walking through a back gate, just like all friends do, and my primary logo reflects that. (It also gives a clear picture of the types of fabrics I carry)









Long ago and far away, The Back Gate sold Mary Kay on eBay. 
Several years ago, I moved on to fabric. My name was flexible enough to let me keep it. I hope to one day incorporate DH's blacksmithing projects as simply "The Back Gate," while maintaining the added "Country Quilt Shop" as my fabric store. Again, it will make the transition easily.

I guess like Merit I'm thinking you should look carefully at how the entire "brand" is going to fit together.


----------



## glazed

I took the first two letters of each of my daughters' names: Lindsey, Laura, and Nani (nah-knee) ... and _*Lilana's*_ was forever created.

(Lih-Lah-Nah)

Kinda classy and unique ... memorable ... and special.


----------



## ChristieAcres

My DH started his business before he met me, "Christie Machine & Welding." He thought everyone would know, just from the name, that he was a Machinist & Welder. Not so, he got a fair number of calls asking him, "What is a Christie Machine?" LOL! When I named our Corp, I just used Christie Inc, but our Accountant didn't forward on the yearly forms...we had to change it to Christie Ventures Inc. Now, our farm is Christie Acres. The animals are Christie Critters. The Real Estate CO is licensed as "Ship to Shore Realty." I was talking a friend a number of months ago, and asked him if he had any name ideas for me. I didn't want Christie Realty (already taken...) or any more Christie combo's. I told him it needed to reflect where I live, salt water, industry... Turns out that the name was available and no one had it! So, that is how I got the name. When I get my Broker's License, I'll certainly have beautiful scenic cards & signs... A business name starting out with an "A" begins first in the phone book under the category it appears. You could always use your name, "Ninn's Yarn N Handicraft Boutique." Or use an & like, "Ninn's Yarn & Handicraft Boutique." Of course, a different name could be used instead of yours in front, like an earlier suggestion, "Blue Ribbon Yarn & Handicraft Boutique." What type of sign would you like to have? If you have an idea for a sign...what type of design would you like to have... The theme can help create a name. That is how my friend came up with "Ship to Shore Realty." I am going to have fun making a sign for Christie Critters, too. Same with Christie Acres. Just about a month ago, I re-did my DH's business cards. Instead of the boring text and a little logo on the front? I have created (3) photo card designs (2 sided). One is of him grinding a steel ladder (sparks flying), another welding a large sailboat rudder, another welding on a steel railing. The back includes a micrometer and gives more detail about his machinist services. They are full color and I print them on photo paper. The response we have had using these cards is incredible. Our website adds credibility to his skillsets (customers can see examples of his work). Whatever name you choose should include the words "Yarn and Handicrafts" if that is what your store will be selling. On search engines, that increases the traffic on search results. Also, the website should be a dozen pages or so. The pictures can be very important, too. If you look at our site, not perfect by any means, but it shows what DH can do. He has secured jobs from strangers who saw our site:

http://christiemachineandwelding.com/


----------



## Ninn

The sign I'm dreaming of should look like one of those old wooden store front signs that hangs from the wrought iron support. I'm just not sure what it should say! Right now, I mostly make baby sweater sets, baby blankets, diaper covers, booties, bibs, etc. I also do adult afghans, travelghans, and some wearables (custom order only because they take so long). I'm working on getting together a bunch of pictures of the things I make, and putting together a facebook page for the store. BUT-it needs a name.....lol! Ninn's Craft Boutique?


----------



## ChristieAcres

If you are selling yarn, not obvious by the name. It mainly emphasizes "Ninn's Craft" - your items OR you as owner of the Craft Boutique. I still like it, though. Traffic is drawn to websites via tags & also the front page language, not just the name of the Site. More traffic is sent to names containing what is looked for. Example, if someone is looking for yarn, all sort of sites will pop up, and yours will be down the list just due to your name not containing "yarn." Now locally, people will learn very fast what you sell. I didn't bother working too hard to be higher on the list with our Site. The reason? Specifically, my DH does work locally, so no need to get online orders out of State. Our Site is just to show his work (like an online portfolio that I need to update---lots more pics of his work to add). We got a call yesterday from a Church Elder. They need front railings, a gate, and a few other steel jobs done there. He found us in the Dex & then went to our website to see the work.


----------



## Ninn

That's exactly the type of advice I was looking for, Lori. I want people to understand that we are primarily a yarn shop, but that we will offer knitting supplies, needleworking kits and fiber arts accessories. Eventually, I want to offer handspun yarns from local artists as well as commercially available yarns.


----------



## Ninn

My daughter suggested "Yarn Over" as a name. What do you all think?


----------



## Ninn

I'm partial to "A Good Yarn". It evokes thoughts of a nice cozy corner with craft in hand, coffee on standby, possibly a reading nook and a good chat! Any thoughts?


----------



## MoonRiver

Hope this helps. 

Think about the name AND a slogan. That way, if the name isn't specific enough for people to know exactly what you are selling, you can use the slogan as clarification.

Example: 
*Ninn's Yarn Barn*​For Knitting Supplies, Needleworking Kits and Fiber Arts Accessories​
You also want a great storefront that sells the customer on: 

Overt benefit for buying from you
Reason to believe you are credible
The dramatic difference between your store and your competitors


----------



## ChristieAcres

Ninn, I like "A Good Yarn" but if you use that as the name of your Internet Site, there will be far less hits for "handicrafts." It sounds like a "story site" more than a "Yarn & Fiber & Handicraft Site." The only way to get hits for anything you are selling besides yarn is using tags & also using key words on your Main Page. Are you trying to start a successful website that goes with your Storefront or one that simply goes with. If you want it to be more successful (than just locally), the name should include what brings you up higher on search results. Otherwise, you then will have to concentrate on more marketing/advertising to point potential buyers to your site. For fun, google "yarn" then try changing that to "Yarn Supplies" and "Yarn and Handicrafts" and keep changing the search words to see what comes up. Then, if you click on the first few results it will help you see what others & I am mentioned to you. I am going to show you a real example.

Here is a very successful website, owned by a good friend of mine:

http://www.butterfly-gifts.com/ 

Now, she spent a lot of time and money developing this site and a number of others. She has a Web Designer who maintains her site, like most busy site owners have. You can google Butterfly Gifts and notice she is #6 on the list. She has been in business ten years or so. Now, any go to this site and want something (not advocating you buy something)? Mention my name and request 10% off (she honors this). I figure you might as well save a little. Now, this is a great site to explore as this is an example of one that draws a ton of hits and is a successful site.


----------



## Ninn

Ok, here are the 4 ideas we've come up with for names. None of them are in use in my state.

A Good Yarn
At Loose Ends
Yarn It All
Yarn Over

Votes, thoughts and opinions please?


----------



## Ninn

Ok, I am removing A Good Yarn, as it turns out to be the name of yarn store in a popular novel. I want my store to stand on it's own merits, so out it goes!


----------

